# Pigs Ear Handrail



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

Greetings fellow sawdust makers.

I'm replacing some handrails and I like the look of these Pigs Ear Handrails. Solid, simple, 1 piece, fasten wherever studs are, plug holes, finish, done! Google shows them to be available only in the UK. Any ideas?


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Copy that pic and take it to 3 or 4 cabinet makers, and see who makes the best offer for you.

Or if you have a router table with a capable router to do the roundovers, or just a bullnose. The rest of it could be done with one bevel cut, and 2 cove cuts on a TS. For stock like that it isn't an exact replica, unless you are matching existing, just the overall shape/style.

Do the bevel and round the cap while the stock is still square, then cut the coves. Actually a fairly simple form. Cost would be either 6/4 or 8/4 stock, depending on which thickness you wanted on the finished cap. Keep all your scrap so you can make face grain plugs to plug the screw holes. It would make an attractive handrail. Seemingly very British.


----------



## laterthanuthink (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Real I'll do that! I agree it is very British.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

1st do this : https://woodgears.ca/cove/calculate.html
2nd round over top and done :<))


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

GR8 that is a slick calculator. Thanks for posting it. I've always just winged what I thought looked good to my eye.

later, I think I over simplified, the actual work here is quite easy, if you are only doing a 4' length. The complexity on doing this for 10 to 12 steps is just going to be the length, and using some sort of attachments to ensure steady pressure against the cutter so the profile remains crisp. IOW a lot of fingerboards, from both directions, with a real steady rate of feed.


----------

